# New Portfolio Site  - Children and Families - C & C Please!



## dreaming13 (Sep 6, 2013)

I put together a portfolio site and would love some c & c on the photos. I wont be changing the site design/layout anytime soon, but will be revising some content this weekend.

LizLazarus Photography

Any and all feedback would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Rebekah5280 (Sep 7, 2013)

I am not a fan of the slider!!!  Its overwhelming.  The kids slider is more tolerable than the family, however, it is still not good.  There are too many people in each picture on the family slidebar, and the pictures being right on top of each other made my brain hurt; so I just closed down the site and came back here to comment.  lol
I think each picture needs to stand on its own.  Perhaps something like this:
Rebekah's Photography | Family & Event Photographer in Wenatchee, WA
I need to update my site/pictures, but this is an example of what I'm talking about...  Since the pictures are from different sessions, it doesn't make sense to show them in the same strip.  
Now I'm babbling..  saying the same thing over again in a different way...  lol  its 1 am.  I'm going to bed.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Granddad (Sep 7, 2013)

I agree with Rebekah. The photos themselves look good (some very good expressions captured - too many to comment on individually) but the strip presentation is too confusing.


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Sep 7, 2013)

Photos look good to me, only thing was a few of the subjects eyes were a little dark or squinted. But I think by the looks of things you were photographing outside so this can be an issues. 
The design of the site is nice and simple, I actually like the slider but if it were me would have added an option to see the photos in a more list style and I would have a border placed around each photo so it's easier to tell the separate images.

Keep it up


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 7, 2013)

I would leave out the 'Affordable' wording and only use that in the session cost information.
Making that part of the big sell really pushes you into the down market - ugh -, let people think they are getting a good deal rather than buying a cheap something.


----------



## dreaming13 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback everyone!
I think that I need to put more variety into the site, paying attention to cropping. Maybe that will make the slider easier to enjoy. I agree that seeing the individual photos would be nice, but decided to spend time on other things. I feel that once I get more professional I can get a better site??? I will play around with another template.

Lew - I think you clicked on Rebecca's link. If you have a minute and any feedback, I'd love to hear what you think - https://lizlazarusphotography.squarespace.com

Would love any other/additional feedback! 
Also happy to return the favor!

Another question if anyone has time - If I were to offer a one hour shoot and a small set (10-25 photos) of digital files, how much should I charge given where I"m at with my site?


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 7, 2013)

dreaming13 said:


> Lew - I think you clicked on Rebecca's link. If you have a minute and any feedback, I'd love to hear what you think - https://lizlazarusphotography.squarespace.com
> Another question if anyone has time - If I were to offer a one hour shoot and a small set (10-25 photos) of digital files, how much should I charge given where I"m at with my site?



You are right
I like your site - I would prune your pictures to have only superb examples of each one.
Don't give then too many pictures, you have to edit them.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Some exposure and skin tone issues on some of the images... even some focus issues. Only put your best up... not marginal shots.


----------



## dreaming13 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Charlie and Lew! 
Any recs for keepers?
Any sticking out that I should get rid of?
I'll be editing tonight and tomorrow, hopefully to finalize enough to send out to a few people.

Both of you show beautiful shots on your links!


----------

